# 1und1 Hat Zuschlag für TLD .info ... und jetz?



## Klon (25. Dezember 2000)

So jetz muss ich mal ne Frage loswerden:

Also, Schlund und Partner hat ja als 100% 1und1 Tochter den Zuschlag für die Top-Level-Domain .info erhalten. Was habe ich davon jetz konkret? Wann kann ich mir ne .info sichern? Und was ist mit den andren neuen TLD's wie .cc und .ws?! 

Klon


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (26. Dezember 2000)

*Aus dem 1&1 Newsletter...*

++++  Neue Top-Level-Domain .info - Bei PureTec gleich beim  ++++
++++  Start mit dabei sein                                   ++++

Am 17. November 2000 erteilte in New York die zentrale Vergabestelle
für Internetadressen ICANN (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names
and Numbers)den Zuschlag für die neue Top-Level-Domain (TLD) .info
an das internationale Konsortium Afilias. Dabei ist die Schlund +
Partner AG, eine Tochter der 1&1 Internet AG, eines der beiden
einzigen deutschen Mitglieder.

Die TLD .info wird ähnlich wie .com, .net und .org Domains
unbeschränkt registrierbar sein. Aufgrund dessen sowie aufgrund der
internationalen Relevanz wird die Nachfrage erwartungsgemäß sehr
groß sein.
Als Kunde der 1&1 WebHosting Produkte können Sie sich sicher sein,
von Anfang an bei der Registrierung mit dabei zu sein. Dabei
erhalten Sie über die 1&1- Tochter Schlund + Partner AG die
Registrierung der Domains aus erster Hand!
Wie der Registrierungsprozess aber im Einzelnen ablaufen wird, wird
erst Anfang 2001 klar werden. Wir werden Sie natürlich sofort mit
einer Mail darüber informieren, sobald Registrierungen möglich sein
werden.


----------



## Klon (26. Dezember 2000)

*Thx*

Yo jetz hab die auch gekricht hehe. Danke


----------

